# NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Nov









*NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht​*
Die Sächsische Zeitung berichtet, wie es NABU geschafft hat, das Wasser in der nicht mehr anglerisch bewirtschafteten Tongrube Ockrilla abpumpen zu lasen, um die Grube "fischfrei" zu machen.

Quelle:
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/angler-sauer-ueber-abgepumpten-teich-3512527.html

Hintergrund ist, dass die Ton- und Kaolinwerke die Grube als Ausgleichsfläche an den Landesverband des Naturschutzbundes Sachsen (Nabu) übergeben haben, damit sie wo anders erweitern können.

Die Angler bekamen das mit dem Abpumpen mit, weil sie ihr ehemaliges Angelrevier immer noch im Blick hatten.

*Die untere Naturschutzbehörde bestätigte, dass das Abpumpen zum "fischfreimachen" geschehen würde, um ein lokales Kammmolchvorkommen zu stabilisieren.* 
Wohl, weil das dem NABU besonders am Herzen liege.

Die NABU-Leute wurden wegen des Teichabpumpens auch wegen Tierschutz angegangen, weil Fische da auf dem Trockenen verreckten und laut SZ in keinster Weise umgesetzt oder vorher abgefischt wurden - und sie konterten (zu unrecht, weil Angeln eben auch laut TSG erlaubt ist), dass es auch Angelpraktiken gäbe, die mit dem Tierschutz in Einklang zu bringen wäre.

---------------------------------------------------------------------​
Leute, echt - diese spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie ist doch langsam nicht mehr auszuhalten..

Wie kann der Kammmolch existieren, wenn Fische stören?

Denn sie sind da drin gewesen, im Gewässer, und es gibt laut NABU trotzdem ein Kammmolchvorkommen.

Oder kamen die noch gar nicht vor, wie auch dieser Satz nahelegen könnte und die wollten einfach mal den See für möglicherweise vorbei kommende Molche vorbereiten, in dem der fischfrei gemacht wird?


> „Der Kammmolch ist besonders geschützt und bei uns stark gefährdet. Tongruben sind typische Heimstätten für ihn, in denen er sich spontan ansiedelt“, sagt Karl-Hartmut Müller vom Nabu-Regionalverband Meißen-Dresden.



Und der Hecht kann laut NABU eh nur durch Menschen in so ein Gewässer kommen...

Ob die schon mal was von einem Hecht/Schlei See gehört haben und dass da schon vor den Menschen Hechte in Seen gekommen sind (wie auch andere Räuber wie Barsche etc.), weiss ich nicht..

Wenn die dann aber noch den Tierschutz ins Spiel bringen, nachdem der See jahrelang vom Anglerverein gepflegt und gehegt wurde, so dass da Kammmolche leben konnten, zeigt nur, dass es diesen (in meinen Augen) Ökoterroristen nur um ihre Molche, nicht aber um Biotope oder das Ganze geht.

Wieder einmal zeigt sich für mich mehr, wie wenig man solchen "Schützern" etwas überlassen darf, der Kampf gegen solche - in meine Augen - Ökoterroristen muss von Verbandsseite aller wirklichen Schützer (Angler, Jäger, Imker, bäuerliche Landwirtschaft etc.) deutlich härter geführt werden, um solchen fehlgeleiteten Menschen wie hier nicht weiter ein solches rumpfuschen zu ermöglichen.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Hallo,

da müsste jemand vom Sächsischen Anglerverband oder auch jemand anders mit genügend Rückgrat halt Anzeige wegen eines Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz erstatten. Denn ein vernünftiger Grund die Fische durch das Ablassen verrecken zu lassen ist m.E. nicht gegeben.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Scheiss auf TSG - die können können KEINEN Naturschutz und verstehen Zusammenhänge nicht, wie hier deutlich gezeigt wird.

Entweder kam der Kammmolch trotz der Fische/Angler schon vor....

Oder nur der Kammmolch, nicht aber (Raub)Fische wie Hecht besiedeln neue angelegte Gewässer (wie konnte sich der Hecht nur in Hecht/Schlei-Seen verbreiten)?

Die sind doch nicht ernst zu nehmen...

Man muss diese spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie auf deren Feld bekämpfen (Naturschutz), nicht auf dem vom Tierschutzbund..


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Scheiss auf TSG - die können können KEINEN Naturschutz und verstehen Zusammenhänge nicht, wie hier deutlich gezeigt wird.
> 
> Entweder kam der Kammmolch trotz der Fische/Angler schon vor....
> 
> ...




Hallo,

Du hast schon recht, mit dem was Du schreibst.
Nur erstmal könnte man denen eben mit einer Anzeige wegen eines Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz ein Bein stellen.
Und wenn sich das tatsächlich so abgespielt hat, kriegen die da auch Probleme, denn man hätte die Fische ja auch bestimmt irgendwie umsetzten können.
Ich finde, daß alles gut ist, wenn man denen Schwierigkeiten machen kann.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Kann man so sehen, ich sehe es anders - man muss die emotional packen:

Für das Molchhobby lässt NABU hunderte Fische auf dem Trockenen verenden

Molche siedeln sich selber an - Fische nur durch Menschen?
Wenig Fachverstand bei NABU

NABU: Molche wichtig - Fische nicht
Naturschutz hört beim NABU über der Wasseroberfläche auf

Seltener Molch gegen glitschigen Fisch:
Wie der NABU agiert, um weiter Spenden zu erbetteln


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kann man so sehen, ich sehe es anders - man muss die emotional packen:



Eine Fischlobby mit Grips,könnte NABU da sowohl rechtlich wie auch emotional  an den Weichteilen packen.

Wenn man denn wollte..Steilvorlagen dieser Art,gibts nicht 3x/Woche


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wenn man denn wollte..Steilvorlagen dieser Art,gibts nicht 3x/Woche


befürchte ich auch so...


----------



## Franky (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Alter - da schwillt mir echt der Kamm! Wie kann eine NATURSCHUTZbehörde solch ein Vorgehen nicht nur zulassen, sondern veranlassen?!?!? 
Boaah... Wo soll man denn da ansetzen? Hopfen und Malz scheint mir da vollends verloren gegangen zu sein... 
Ich schreib jetzt besser mal nicht weiter, sonst bekomme ICH am Ende noch eine Anzeige!


----------



## Franky (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

http://www.nabu-rhein-selz.de/projekte/amphibienteiche/
Hier - noch so'n ähnliches Ding... Pöse Fischis!
Besser kann man seine Ahnungslosigkeit nicht demonstrieren!
Toll - jetzt hab ich Blutdruck!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Hallo

im verlinkten Zeitungsartikel steht doch, dass der Angelverband Elb-Florenz Anzeige erstatten wird. Mal schauen was die Staatsanwaltschaft daraus macht.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Deep Down (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

So ne Anzeige dürfte auch für den Behördenfuzzi bei Genehmigung solcher Massnahmen von Bedeutung sein. 

Ob die Massnahme "rechtmässig" ist, entscheidet letztlich nicht die erlassene Behörde, sondern ein Gericht.

Das Abpumpen eines Gewässers kann als ultima ratio auch nur die letzte aller Möglichkeiten sein. 
Sind denn andere Massnahmen überhaupt abgewogen worden? Sind denn überhaupt wissenschaftliche Erhebungen erfolgt? Üblicherweise werden zu solchen Massnahmen vorab Gutachten eingeholt, um die Vorgehensweise zur Zielerreichung bestimmen zu können. So etwas sollte vorliegen.  

Wenn Fische zu dem durch diese Massnahme verenden, ist bereits ein beachtlicher Fehler unterlaufen, denn gerade dieses Mortalitätsrisiko darf sich selbst unter Berücksichtigung der widerstereitenden Interessen (Molch - Fische) nicht verwirklichen.

Und ist für den "verbleibenden" Fischbestand bereits ein neues Revier bestimmt worden? Und ist dort bestimmt worden, dass sich der "Besatz" eingliedert und nicht einfach wegverklappt wird.    

Und ist der Kammmolch überhaupt auf belastbarer Grundlage nachgewiesen worden? Und wenn er drin ist, dann doch wohl auch, obwohl Fische drin sind. 

Es ist wohl auch nicht bedacht worden, dass sich Fische und auch gerade der Oppurtunist Hechte in einem solchen Gewässer innerhalb kürzester Zeit wieder ansiedeln! 
Da kommt der Nabumann aber schön ins Schwimmen 

Schaut man sich das Gewässer an, welches offenbar in einem Waldstück  liegt, dann fragt man sich, was da eigentlich rekultiviert werden soll.   

Das gesamte Projekt scheint -vorsichtig ausgedrückt- aber auf sehr tönernden Füßen zu stehen!

Das riecht doch eher danach, dass hier ein ideologisch verblendetes Projekt auf Kosten eines bestehenden Systemes durchgeführt wird.

Diese Massnahme sollte man einer eingehenden Prüfung unterziehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Ne, da steht die *wollen* anzeigen, wenn der Teich einfach so ausgepumpt worden wäre, ohne Schadensvorsorge für Fische zu treffen. 

Aber da müssen eh am besten ALLE (s.o., Jäger, bäuerliche Landwirtschaft etc.) gleich mitmachen.

Du wirst gegen diese Ökoterroristen nur gemeinsam was erreichen können..

Und  das ist ne ähnliche Steilvorlage wie die PETA-Geschichte, bei der ja leider die Angel- und Sportfischerverbänd versagt haben und das nicht genutzt):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319758, http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320266..

Aber Sachsen (LSVA)  scheint sich ja wie Niedersachsen auch langsam in Richtung Angler zu entwickeln und sich nicht mehr alles gefallen zu lassen - SEHR GUT!

Beobachte ich mit Wohlwollen..


Nur muss man da immer gleich andere mit ins Boot holen..

Aber der Anfang ist gut!!

Und das richtig in die Öffentlichkeit bringen und weiterverbreiten, was die NABU-Leute da anstellen, ist wichtiger als anzeigen.



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das gesamte Projekt scheint -vorsichtig ausgedrückt- aber auf sehr tönernden Füßen zu stehen!
> 
> Das riecht doch eher danach, dass hier ein ideologisch verblendetes Projekt auf Kosten eines bestehenden Systemes durchgeführt wird.
> .


Mein Reden!!


----------



## Deep Down (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Da wird natürlich gekungelt was das Zeuch hält, weil die bisherige Eigentümerin ne Ausgleichsfläche anbieten muss. 
Da heisst es dann gleich wieder, dass ansonsten Arbeitsplätze gefährdet sind etc!


----------



## Pinocio (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Also ich muss jetzt mal dazu sagen, dass der Molch bzw. Amphibienschutz auch wichtig ist. Es gibt auch einige Arten, die nicht mit Fischen gleichzeitig existieren können. Die Tiere laichen, dann nicht ab. Der Kammmolch gehört zu den Arten.
Zumal Amphibien immer seltener werden, im Gegensatz zum Hecht.

Das aber ein eintrag von Fischeiern stattfindet und sich Gewässer verändern ist ganz normal. Was mich am "Naturschutz" schon immer gestört hat ist die Tatsache, dass diese Schützer ein Biotop so erhalten wollen wie es ist (nach ihren Vorstellungen), doch in der Natur bleibt aber nichts gleich.

Zudem sind Kammmolche glaube ich lieber in Kleinstgewässern unterwegs. Man könnte, also kombinieren, einen Flachwasserbereich oder abgetrennte Gewässerstellen, die nicht künstlich mit Fischen besetzt werden. Grundsätzlich Fische raushalten finde ich etwas übertrieben, denn das ist nicht natürlich, genausowenig wie übrigens Fische unbedingt einsetzen zu müssen.

Können wir nicht einige Stellen, auch Gewässer, einfach so lassen wie sie sind und werden sollen? Muss jedes Gewässer von uns Menschen verändert werden? Sei es durch Fisch rausholen oder durch Fisch reintun.
Ich denke nicht. 

Irgendwie wird nicht ganzheitlich gedacht, das beste Beispiel ist doch der Kormoran. Die "Schützer" wollen ihn erhalten, die Begründung? Wir haben nun mal alle Großpredatoren ausgerottet, wir selbst sind ganz oben an der Nahrungskette, also können wir ihn nicht ungehindert vermehren lassen, das wäre überhaupt nicht natürlich, das ist nur ein scheinheiliges Moraldenken. Er ist ja irgendwie auch ein Nahrungskonkurent.

Ganzheitliches Denken heißt nunmal auch Zusammenhänge zu erkennen und zu verstehen. Die Naturgesetze anzuerkennen. Dazu gehört halt auch, dass sich an Gewässern Fische ansiedeln werden. Das ist nicht immer nach unseren Vorstellungen (NaBu-Vorstellung), aber ist eben so. Und dann wird es auch legitim dort zu angeln.
Die Scheinmoral dieser Schützer finde ich nur ziemlich beschränkt.
Finde es aber auch korrekt, dass nicht jedes Gewässer zwangsläufig mit Fischen besetzt werden muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*



Pinocio schrieb:


> Die Scheinmoral dieser Schützer finde ich nur ziemlich beschränkt.


Da einigen wir uns locker drauf...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Schwillt einem der Kamm!

Die Biester gibbet sogar bei uns im Garten in 'ner eingelassenen Regentonne.
Nicht das da jetzt paar Nabulurche auftauchen um das Ding abzupumpen!?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Da das Gewässer ja als Ausgleichsmaßnahme für Amphibien optimiert werden soll ist doch gar nicht relevant, ob da Fische waren oder nicht. 

Der Ausgleich soll für einen Einschnitt an anderer Stelle ein Biotop schaffen. So könnte es zum Beispiel hier früher kleinere Tümpelflächen gegeben haben, die sich besonders für Amphibien eignen. Diese temporären Gewässer sind durch das Eintrocknen quasi fischfrei und so fehlt einer der größten Prädatoren für Amphibienlarven.

Wenn der Zustand nun wieder herbei geführt wird ist das doch ok.  Aus meiner Sicht zumindest.


----------



## Damyl (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*



Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn der Zustand nun wieder herbei geführt wird ist das doch ok.  Aus meiner Sicht zumindest.



Na dann fang doch mal einen Fisch und lass ihn im Eimer ersticken wenn ein Naturschützer nebendran steht......


----------



## Bigrod (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Immer das gleiche!, was unter der Wasseroberfläche passiert interessiert mal wieder Niemanden...


----------



## Nidderauer (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Es ist wohl auch nicht bedacht worden, dass sich Fische und auch gerade der Oppurtunist Hechte in einem solchen Gewässer innerhalb kürzester Zeit wieder ansiedeln!
> Da kommt der Nabumann aber schön ins Schwimmen.


 
 Es genügen schon Libellenlarven, um den Kaulquappen den Garaus zu machen. 

 Ich hab nämlich so einen 4 m² Teich, in dem seit ca. 5 Jahren keine Fische mehr sind (weil das immer zu Löchern in der Folie durch den Fischreiher geführt hat).

 Der Teich ist mittlerweile gut zur Hälfte zugeschlammt, hat noch ca. 30-50 cm Wassertiefe und da sind im Sommerhalbjahr auch immer Kammmolche drin. Allerdings auch Unmengen an Libellenlarven, die keine natürlichen Fressfeinde haben. Am Ufer findet man jedes Jahr hunderte Puppenhüllen in den Brennnesseln. Und die machen sämtlichen Kaulquappen das Überleben fast unmöglich.

 Dass der NABU überhaupt auf die Idee kommt, eine einzelne Art in der freien Natur fördern zu können, indem man einzelne Predatoren ausschaltet, deutet schon sehr darauf hin, dass die den Begriff Nahrungskette irgendwie nicht verstanden haben. Als nächstes werden dann wohl Amseln und Bachstelzen ausgerottet, die sich an den Kaulquappen bedienen? 

 Warum züchten die ihre Molche nicht im Terrarium im Wohnzimmer, sind die dazu zu blöde? Da erzielen sie wahrscheinlich höher Aufzuchtraten, als in der Natur. Das Überleben in Selbiger ist nunmal kein Zuckerschlecken. 

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Naja, Molche leben auch teilweise unter der Wasseroberfläche  Wäre alles wohl halb so schlimm, wenn man wenigstens die Fische irgendwie umsetzen würde (wobei macht wohl langfristig eh keinen Sinn)....was wohl nicht oder nur teilweise passiert ist. Wo ist Pet(r)a eigentlich? Hätte man das als Normalbürger oder gar als angelnder Tümpelbesitzer so gemacht würde man von denen gleich angezeigt werden


----------



## Nidderauer (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Nicht das da jetzt paar Nabulurche auftauchen um das Ding abzupumpen!?


 
 In deinen Keller darfste auch nicht mehr, dahin verkriechen die sich nämlich im Winter


----------



## Eisbär14 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Schon seltsam was solche Molche alles können.
Haben die es immer noch nicht begriffen das die Natur den Menschen nicht braucht.
Soviel Dummheit ist der Gipfel der Idiotie


----------



## gründler (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Glauben viele an das gute im Nabu....der Nabu ist .....piiiep zensiert....

http://www.topagrar.com/news/Energie-Energienews-Die-merkwuerdigen-Methoden-des-Nabu-1064279.html

Im ganzen Land lassen sie nicht eine Lücke auf,jedes Mittel ist Recht um Jagd und Angeln sowie Nutzung zu verbieten....und wir bekloppten Angler abeiten noch mit unseren Feinden zusammen....Paahhh ..... ..


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*



Pinocio schrieb:


> Also ich muss jetzt mal dazu sagen, dass der Molch bzw. Amphibienschutz auch wichtig ist. Es gibt auch einige Arten, die nicht mit Fischen gleichzeitig existieren können. Die Tiere laichen, dann nicht ab. Der Kammmolch gehört zu den Arten.
> Zumal Amphibien immer seltener werden, im Gegensatz zum Hecht.
> 
> Das aber ein eintrag von Fischeiern stattfindet und sich Gewässer verändern ist ganz normal. Was mich am "Naturschutz" schon immer gestört hat ist die Tatsache, dass diese Schützer ein Biotop so erhalten wollen wie es ist (nach ihren Vorstellungen), doch in der Natur bleibt aber nichts gleich.
> ...



Schön dass es noch Menschen gibt, die nicht nur schwarz/weiß sehen. Deinem Beitrag ist nicht mehr viel hinzuzufügen.




Bigrod schrieb:


> Immer das gleiche!, was unter der Wasseroberfläche passiert interessiert mal wieder Niemanden...



Kammmolche leben zu einem Großteil Ihrer Zeit unter der Wasseroberfläche, deren Larven sowieso.


Die Aktion ist natürlich dämlich. Nicht, weil da Fische verreckt sind. Ist halt so, schwimmendes Gemüse. Wir regen uns auf, weil es Fische sind. Wären es die Molche, ginge das den meisten am Allerwertesten vorbei.

In der Tat wäre es wesentlich sinnvoller gewesen, dort ein paar Kleinstgewässer anzulegen. Ein paar m² reichen locker aus, oder eben einen Flachwasserbereich anzulegen/abzusperren.

Es ist bei den Schützern wie bei den Anglern. Je tiefer in der Verbandsstruktur, um so geringer die Kompetenz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist bei den Schützern wie bei den Anglern. Je tiefer in der Verbandsstruktur, um so geringer die Kompetenz.


Da sind wir zwei Hübschen uns doch wieder voll einig ...


----------



## schwerhoeriger (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Na dann,

wo ist Peta???? sind doch sonst immer zu Stelle!!

Die andere Seite ist die, dass einfach zuwenig unter einander kommuniziert wird! Es wäre doch ein leichtes gewesen vom Angelerverein den Nabufuzzis zu sagen: "Wir haben den Teich abgefischt aber es ist nicht auszuschließen das noch Fische drinn sind. Wenn Ihr abpumpt gebt uns Bescheid wir sind dann auch vor Ort und nehmen die restlichen Fische mit". Die vom Nabu wären da wahrscheinlich die Letzten gewesen die nicht zugestimmt hätten da Sie auf schlecht Presse ja auch nicht aus sind. Aber es ist leider schon überall so, selbst im kleinsten Verein, Behörden ect., das man sich nicht untereinander Abspricht egal was ansteht.
Traurig aber wahr. 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Fischer am Inn (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Hallo miteinander



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist bei den Schützern wie bei den Anglern. Je tiefer in der Verbandsstruktur, um so geringer die Kompetenz.



Locker flockig daher gesagt.

Ich habe zumindest die Hoffnung, dass sowohl der Anglerverband Elbflorenz als auch der Landesangelverband Sachsen (hoffe der heißt so) diesen konkreten Fall zum Anlass genommen haben, über das Thema "ökologische Ausgleichsflächen und die Rolle der Anglerverbände" tiefer nachzudenken und in einen nachhaltigen Lernprozess einzusteigen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

und das von einem bayrischen Verbandler ;-)))))))))))))))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Jens Felix, GF vom LVSA, ist an der Sache dran.


----------



## Franky (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

So - mein Blutdruck ist zwar immer noch in bedenklichen Sphären, aber dieses Mal ist nicht der Nabu (Naboo??) schuld...
Was mich an der Vorgehensweise extrem "stört" ist, dass ein Biotop komplett kaputtgemacht wurde - im Glauben, dass "man" kontrollieren könne, wer oder was sich dort ansiedelt. Die Abhängigkeiten, vielleicht sogar Symbiosen, wurden m. E. komplett ausser Acht gelassen.
Wer bspw. davon ausgeht, nur der Mensch besetze Fischer - respektive Hechte - , sollte einmal "Nachhilfeunterricht" nehmen. Ich frage mich, wie der Nabu plant, den Laichtransport via Wasservögel zu unterbinden.
Fischreiher, Haubentaucher, um mal 2 fischfressende Vögel zu nennen, werden ihrer Nahrungsgrundlage beraubt. Mückenlarven haben einen Fressfeind weniger. Ich weiss nicht, ob der Naboo nicht vielleicht ein Abkommen mit Fliegengitterproduzenten abgeschlossen hat?!?
Ich mag gar nicht länger mehr darüber nachdenken, was noch alles kaputt gegangen sein kann. Wir haben diesen Sommer auf jeden Fall mitbekommen, was es bedeutet, mit einem Fichtenmoped einfach mal quer durch den Wald entlang einer Bahnstrecke zu fahren. Ich habe kaum Hornissen und Fledermäuse, die sonst zu Hauf durch unser Gebiet kurzen, gesehen. Ebenso keine Waldohreulen gehört oder gesehen...
Dafür Mücken - Unmengen von Mücken.....


----------



## exstralsunder (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

So ich will jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.
Ich kenne/kannte diesen See seit Jahren.
Außer ein paar(geschätzete 5 Millionen) Zwergwelsen, einigen Karpfen und ab und zu einen Hecht war da nichts weiter erwähnenswertes drin. Vielleicht noch die verbutteten Schleien und tausende Moderlieschen.
Jedes Jahr im Frühjahr laichten dort die Frösche und Kröten. Der See war teilweise schwarz von den millionen Kaulquappen.
Einen Kammmolch habe ich dort noch nie gesehen.
Sehr wohl aber in den anderen Teichen im 200 Meter Radius.
Der Teich in Ockrilla (übrigens an der B101 Rtg Großenhain) hatte eine flache Zone (ca 30 -50 cm tief) in der auch die Fische laichten und dann den eigentlichen Teich.
Die flache Zone wurde nun durch einen aufgeschütteten Damm vom See getrennt.







Der Teich wurde nun komplett ausgepumpt. Ich konnte weder im- noch außerhalb des Wassers tote Fische sehen.  Allerdings wird der See von Reihern und Waschbären aufgesucht. Ist also nicht weiter verwunderlich.











Was mich aber viel mehr wundert. ist die Tatsache, dass das Schild *NATURSCHUTZGEBIET* welches unmittelbar am See steht, völlig ignoriert wurde..






"Witzig" dabei der Hinweis   2, 3 und 4...






Wenn ihr mich fragt, ist hier vor Ort eine riesen Sauerei passiert, die mit absolut nichts zu begründen ist.
Die Kammmolche als Nutznießer auf Grund der 4(!) anderen Teiche in einer Entfernung von 200 Metern zu benennen, ist mehr als verlogen.
Wer mag, kann die die Örtlichkeiten mal auf Google Maps angucken. Einfach folgende Koordinaten eingeben:

51.210667, 13.504466


----------



## smithie (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für das Molchhobby lässt NABU hunderte Fische auf dem Trockenen verenden


Sowas ähnliches gab's doch schon mal, hat das nicht so um die 200 € Strafe gekostet? (die dann vom Gericht an einen Naturschutzverband gingen :q )

Kinders, wacht auf, es gibt kein Miteinander zwischen Fischen und Amphibien in den Augen solcher Leuten. 
Alle im weiteren Thread vorgeschlagenen Kompromiss-Varianten interessieren Typen mit einer solchen Denke nicht. 
Und es sammeln sich mehr und mehr Leute der Art in den zuständigen (unteren Naturschutzbehörden) Behörden. 

Und ein Anglerverband kann da gar nix machen - abgesehen von einem -mutmaßlichen (wie nachweisbaren?) - Verstoß gg das TSG.
Wer sich mal mit dem Thema Ausgleichsflächen und Vorkaufsrecht nach BNatG beschäftigt hat, weiß, wovon ich spreche.


----------



## Laichzeit (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Dass in einem Gewässer mit "5 millonen Zwergwelsen" andere Amphibien als Erdkröten vorkommen, mag schon etwas heißen und ist wahrscheinlich der Flachwasserzone geschuldet oder die Tiere stammen nur von den umliegenden Teichen.
Kaulquappen der Erdkröte werden von fast keinem Fisch als Nahrung angenommen, im Gegensatz zu den Larven der meisten Frösche und Molche.
Teich und Seefrosch packen solche Bedingungen auch manchmal, da diese Arten einige tausend bis etwa 15.000 Eier ablegen und davon der ein oder andere durchkommt.
Dagegen legen Molche nur wenige hundert Eier pro Weibchen, die schnell von den Katzenwelsen zusammengefressen sind.
Die Karpfen dürften den Wasserpflanzen, also dem Laichsubstrat und Versteck der Kaulquappen kaum dienlich gewesen sein.

Genau so und nur so werden viele Teichbesitzer ihre Katzenwelse los, Wasser raus und durchfrieren lassen, abfischen ist sinnlos da man nie alle erwischen kann.
Leider hatte der Nabu kein Mitleid mit den heimischen Fischen, aber sonst richtig gehandelt. Ein Gewässer mit Katzenwelsen ist für Amphibien nutzlos und mir kam auch noch kein Angelverein unter, der sich über die Amiwelse gefreut hat.


----------



## exstralsunder (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Kleiner Nachtrag noch: das wurde aus dem Teich geborgen:












Ich frage mich immer warum man derartige Dinge im See versenken muss? Für Elektromotoren und Rahmen vom Motorrad gibts beim Schrotti ordentlich Geld....

Als nette Beigabe fand ich noch diesen Gesellen hier:


----------



## daci7 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*



Franky schrieb:


> [...]
> Was mich an der Vorgehensweise extrem "stört" ist, dass ein Biotop komplett kaputtgemacht wurde - im Glauben, dass "man" kontrollieren könne, wer oder was sich dort ansiedelt. [...]



Ich glaube, dass könnte man zu fast jedem Fischbesatz auch schreiben. Geht dir da auch immer so die Hutschnur hoch? 
#h


----------



## willmalwassagen (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Die Staatsanwaltschaft ist informiert dass ermittelt werden soll.
Da sind ja wohl auch wasserrechtliche Verstöße mit einem illegalen Damm, ablassen ohne Genehmigung, unerlaubter Eingriff in ein NSg usw.
Bin ja gespannt. In Marburg gabs dann ein Bußgeld wegen "Gewässerverschmutzung" gegen den Nabuler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

NABU will unschuldig sein - die "übernehmen" erst, wenn der Teich abgelassen wäre ;-))
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1195045927238955&set=p.1195045927238955&type=3&theater

Dass die aber so wollten, verschweigen die nun, oder wie?


----------



## arvalis (4. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Das Problem: Kammmolche sind nicht dasselbe wie Erdkröten.
Nur weil man Kröten und Kaulquappen gesehen hat, heißt das nicht, dass das Gewässer für alle Amphibien in Ordnung ist. Nur weil einzelne Kammmolche im Gewässer sind, heißt das nicht, dass das Gewässer optimal ist.
Erdkröten sind an das Leben mit Fischen angepasst, der Kammmolch nicht. 
Erdkröten sind häufig und nicht auf der Europäischen Artenschutzvereinbarung Natura 2000 (FFH-Richtlinie),  Kammmolche sind selten und befinden sich in dieser Richtlinie auf Anhang 2 und  4. (siehe: http://www.fauna-flora-habitatrichtlinie.de )
Für Tiere auf Anhang 2 gilt folgendes: es handelt sich um „Tier- und Pflanzenarten von gemeinschaftlichem Interesse, für deren Erhaltung besondere Schutzgebiete ausgewiesen werden müssen." 
Auf dieser Vereinbarung finden sich Tiere und Pflanzen, die typisch für Europa sind. Wenn Sie in Europa aussterben, sind sie weltweit weg. Daher ist Deutschland verpflichtet, diese Arten zu halten und hierzu Maßnahmen zu ergreifen. Dabei gilt letztendlich: FFH-Arten haben Vorrang vor häufigen, nicht FFH-Arten.
Wenn ich z.B. bestimmte Orchideen erhalten will, muss ich die Bäume, die Schatten werfen absägen.

Fische befinden sich auch in dieser Liste:
Bachneunauge, Bitterling, Donau-Bachneunauge, Groppe, Flussneunauge, Europäischer Stör, Maifisch, Mairenke, Meerneunauge, Finte, Nordseeschnäpel, Donau-Kaulbarsch, Rapfen,  Schraetzer, Steinbeißer, Huchen, Streber, Strömer, Ziege, Perlfisch, Frauennerfling, Lachs, Ziege, Zingel
Nicht auf dieser Liste sind Tierarten die häufig sind bzw. die kommerziell nachgezogen und ausgesetzt werden... also die typischen „Angelfische“. 

Deutschland ist gemäß der Verordnung verpflichtet ausreichend Schutzgebiete für Kammmolche (und alle andere FFH-Arten Anhang 2) auszuweisen, sonst gibt es Millionen Strafzahlungen an die EU.  
siehe: http://www.zeit.de/wissen/umwelt/2015-03/naturschutz-eu-deutschland
Die Behörden haben kein Geld für Maßnahmen und kriegen das organisatorisch nicht auf die Reihe. Sie verlassen sich daher auf die Naturschutzvereine wie NABU, BUND etc.. 

Eine Maßnahme zur Entfernung von häufigen Fischarten aus einem Gewässer zum Schutz des Kammmolchs ist, wenn der Tierschutz beachtet wird und die Tiere nicht auf dem Trockenen verrecken, ein geeignetes Projekt. 

Das ist für uns Angler zwar schade, aber von Deutschland und der EU gewünscht. 
Und bevor jetzt wieder alle schreien: „Scheiß Grüne!“, das Gesetz ist 1991 (!) von CDU und FDP in der EU vorangetrieben und verabschiedet worden.

Nichts hält uns Angler, die wir uns ja auch teilweise als Naturschützer verstehen, davon ab, geeignete Maßnahmen für die Fische auf Anhang 2 zu planen und deren Durchführung zu beantragen. 
Aber bei den meisten kommt nur großes Gequatsche heraus und es geht doch darum: „ich kann nirgendwo mehr angeln“ und „Es sind immer weniger Fische im See“ . 
Wichtig wären in diesem Zusammenhang z.B. ausgedehnte Uferzonen. Die würden auch den Amphibien zu Gute kommen. 
Aber wer Gewässer komplett entkrautet, weil es zu viel Hänger gibt und die Ufer rundherum freischneidet, damit man besser sitzen und werfen kann,  muss sich nicht wundern, wenn die Bestände von Fisch und Molch sinken und der Kormoran die Halbwüchsigen schnappt. Seien wir mal ehrlich, die Hälfte der Angelseen ist für den Angler ganz nett aber auch für Fische eine Katastrophe. 


Peter
seit 20 Jahren Artenschutzgutachter und auch Angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Du hast gelesen, dass es in dem Teich noch gar keine Molche gibt, sondern der nur so hergerichtet werden soll, dass evtl. mal vorbeikommende den nutzen können...??

Sollen die ihr Molchschutzgebiet auf der Wiese vorm Bundestag ausweisen - auch da könnten mal welche vorbei kommen bei Gelegenheit...

An den Schützern geht die Welt zu Grunde, nicht an den Nutzern...


----------



## Pinocio (4. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du hast gelesen, dass es in dem Teich noch gar keine Molche gibt, sondern der nur so hergerichtet werden soll, dass evtl. mal vorbeikommende den nutzen können...??
> 
> Sollen die ihr Molchschutzgebiet auf der Wiese vorm Bundestag ausweisen - auch da könnten mal welche vorbei kommen bei Gelegenheit...
> 
> An den Schützern geht die Welt zu Grunde, nicht an den Nutzern...



Der Vergleich hinkt 

Die Welt geht an rücksichtlosen Nutzern genau so zu Grunde, wie an kurzsichtigen Schützern.

Wie Angelgewässer genutzt werden sehe ich sehr oft an den Seen und Bächen, die von Gastanglern genutzt werden dürfen.
Ich sehe es auch an den Nutzern, wie Hundebesitzer, die ihre Kotbeutel in Vogelkästen werfen.
Oder an Schützern, die nicht verstehen, dass Logik nicht immer in der Natur greift, da die Zusammenhänge sehr Komplex sind. Schützer, die per se Angeln verbieten wollen oder den Kormoran nicht bejagen lassen wollen.

Ich finde es gut und richtig, auch anderen Wasserbewohnern Raum zu geben, wo sie sich vermehren und leben können. Dass man das auch Beides unter einen Hut bringen kann ist für mich dabei ganz und garnicht ausgeschlossen.
Hier Schuldzuweisungen zu machen statt gemeinsam zu versuchen etwas zu erreichen wäre wesentlich Zielführender.
Es gibt für Angler und Schützer sicher einen gemeinsamen Nenner, dieser wird sein, ein natürliches Gewässer zu erhalten, wo Fisch und Frosch glücklich leben können. Da hätten beide Seiten etwas davon. Machbar wäre es, wenn man seine Dogmen beiseite legen kann.


----------



## willmalwassagen (4. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Was der Nabu da macht ist Euthanasie. Der Nabu bestimmt welches Leben da lebenswert ist und alles andere wird ausgerottet. (verrecken lassen ).
Was sind das für Naturschützer? Pfui Teufel.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (4. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*



arvalis schrieb:


> (...)
> Peter
> seit 20 Jahren Artenschutzgutachter und auch Angler.



Danke, Peter, für diesen sachlichen Beitrag.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Also Hechte lieben Amphibien und Reptilien aller Art, sind sozusagen echte Liebhaber :l davon! 

Das interessiert es den Feinschmecker auch nicht, ob der seltene Feuersalamander oder eine winzige Ringelnatter oder sehr große usw.

Die Brut von Amphibien oder wassernaher Reptilien ist ein wichtiger, guter und passender Nahrungsfaktor für den Aufwuchs der Junghechte für die Ausbildung eines reichhaltigen, gesunden und gut schmeckenden Hechtbestandes! #6


----------



## Pinocio (4. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also Hechte lieben Amphibien und Reptilien aller Art, sind sozusagen echte Liebhaber :l davon!
> 
> Das interessiert es den Feinschmecker auch nicht, ob der seltene Feuersalamander oder eine winzige Ringelnatter oder sehr große usw.
> 
> Die Brut von Amphibien oder wassernaher Reptilien ist ein wichtiger, guter und passender Nahrungsfaktor für den Aufwuchs der Junghechte für die Ausbildung eines reichhaltigen, gesunden und gut schmeckenden Hechtbestandes! #6



Ich mag Hechte  besonders gesunde Hechte, die in einem naturnahen Gewässer aufgewachsen sind.
Win-Win-Situation sozusagen.


----------



## daci7 (4. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*



arvalis schrieb:


> [...]
> Aber wer Gewässer komplett entkrautet, weil es zu viel Hänger gibt und die Ufer rundherum freischneidet, damit man besser sitzen und werfen kann,  muss sich nicht wundern, wenn die Bestände von Fisch und Molch sinken und der Kormoran die Halbwüchsigen schnappt. Seien wir mal ehrlich, die Hälfte der Angelseen ist für den Angler ganz nett aber auch für Fische eine Katastrophe.
> 
> 
> ...



Danke!


----------



## arvalis (4. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Mal wieder Stammtischniveau hier:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> An den Schützern geht die Welt zu Grunde, nicht an den Nutzern...



Du glaubst also, dass eine Welt ohne Naturschutz und stattdessen mit verbleitem Benzin, Saurem Regen, Unmengen an Pflanzenschutzmittel, ohne Kläranlagen, mit wilden Mülldeponien an jeder Ecke, mit ungebremsten Fisch- und Walfang in den Weltmeeren usw. besser wäre? Na dann !!



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Was der Nabu da macht ist Euthanasie. Der Nabu bestimmt welches Leben da lebenswert ist und alles andere wird ausgerottet. (verrecken lassen ).
> Was sind das für Naturschützer? Pfui Teufel.



Genau wie die Angler, die Kormoran-Kolonien abgeschossen haben wollen. Genau wie diejenigen, die die Grundeln aus den Flüssen raus haben wollen. Immer Vorsicht bei solch großen Worten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Eine Welt ohne Naturschutz wäre nicht besser - aber es gibt ja keinen vernünftigen Naturschutz für Menschen (denn die Natur hilft sich selber, die braucht keinen Schutz von Menschen, der Mensch MUSS aber die Grundlagen zur Nutzung der Natur für die Menschheit schützen, wen er eine Überlebenschance haben will als Menschheit)..



Aktuell gibts nur die spendensammelnde und verbotssüchtige, menschen- wie bürgerfeindliche Schützerindustrie um NABU, BUND und Konsorten, sowie deren parlamentarischen Arm, die Grünen...

Die braucht weder die Natur noch der Mensch als Teil der Natur....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du hast gelesen, dass es in dem Teich noch gar keine Molche gibt, sondern der nur so hergerichtet werden soll, dass evtl. mal vorbeikommende den nutzen können...??



Genau das ist u.a. das Ziel von FFH: Die gezielte Veränderung von Biotopen, um bedrohte Arten *anzusiedeln*.

Hier in der Gegend sollen z.B. Waldgebiete durch gezielte Erhöhung des Wasserspiegels und Absägen/Liegenlassen von Bäumen umgestaltet werden, um irgendwelche Insekten/Käfer wiederanzusiedeln.

FFH trifft alle. Und wie schon von jemandem gesagt wurde: Die größten Verfechter von FFH, die ich kenne, sind CSU-Mitglieder. Und ich vermute, in der CDU sieht das nicht anders aus. Die Grünen hätten gar nicht die Macht gehabt, so etwas auf den Weg zu bringen.


----------



## arvalis (4. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> der Mensch MUSS aber die Grundlagen zur Nutzung der Natur für die Menschheit schützen, wen er eine Überlebenschance haben will als Menschheit)



Und zu diesem MUSS gehört ein See in einer alten Tongrube? Und die Ausübung unseres Angelhobbys ist überlebenswichtig für die Menschheit? 

Es geht hier um eine seltene Art. Wenn eine Art weg ist, fehlt ein Zahnrad im System. Anderes Beispiel: Feldhamster. Der Feldhamster wird streng geschützt, das verhindert Baugebiete usw.. Das ist wirtschaftlich erst mal doof.   Aber der Feldhamster ist Hauptnahrung vieler Greifvögel. z.B. vom Rotmilan. Aktuell geht der Feldhamster den Bach runter, weil die Landwirte nach der Ernte die Stoppel nicht stehen lassen. Dadurch  schrumpfen auch die Zahlen der Greifvögel, Was zu anderen Jahreszeiten die Wühlmausbestände explodieren lässt. Worüber die Landwirte wieder jammern.

Der Schutz von seltenen Tieraren ist immer auch Schutz der Lebensgrundlage des Menschen. Auch wenn wir gerade noch keine Ahnung haben, welche Funktion die jeweilige Art im System hat. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aktuell gibts nur die spendensammelnde und verbotssüchtige, menschen- wie bürgerfeindliche Schützerindustrie um NABU, BUND und Konsorten, sowie deren parlamentarischen Arm, die Grünen...



"verbotssüchtige, menschen- wie bürgerfeindliche Schützerindustrie"....? Es handelt sich um eine Gruppe von Bürgern, die halt andere Pläne haben als Du.  - nennt sich Demokratie.

Hierzu gab es eine Umfrage im Letzten Jahr, bei der viele Landnutzerverbände und auch die Naturschutzverbände für jeweils Ihre Ansicht mobil gemacht haben. 

https://www3.kaiserslautern.de/wb/p...uer-den-umweltschutz-engagieren5308.php?p=120
http://ec.europa.eu/public_opinion/flash/fl_290_sum_de.pdf

Wie gesagt, niemand hält Angelvereine davon ab, durch Spendensammeln und Maßnahmen die Lebensqualität der  Fische (und nicht das Angelerlebnis) zu verbessern. 
(Einige Angelvereine machen soetwas, leider nicht sehr viele. )


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Es sind Firmen und ganze Firmenkomplexe unter dem Deckmantel der Gemeinnützigkeit  (inkl. gewerblicher Drücker- und Erbschleicherkolonnen, die da für NABU und Konsorten unterwegs sind) und das hat nix mit Demokratie oder Bürgerwillen zu tun.

Das ist aber hier ja auch nicht das Thema - ich spreche auch definitiv  keinem ab, bürger- und anglerfeindlich zu sein und der Schützerindustrie hinterherzulaufen oder mit der sein Geld zu verdienen....

Meines isses nicht...

Und die Frage ist, was so jemand dann hier in einem Anglerforum sucht...???

Dafür haben doch NABU, BUND und Konsorten sicher eigene Angebote...



arvalis schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, niemand hält Angelvereine davon ab, durch Spendensammeln und Maßnahmen die Lebensqualität der  Fische (und nicht das Angelerlebnis) zu verbessern.


Und warum nicht das Angelerlebnis verbessern und nur Lebensqualität der Fische? 

Was ist mit Lebensqualität der Angler?

Sind wirklich Fische wichtiger als Menschen?

Alleine an solchen Äußerungen sehe ich, dass wir nie auf eine Nenner kommen werden..


----------



## Pinocio (4. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*



arvalis schrieb:


> Es geht hier um eine seltene Art. Wenn eine Art weg ist, fehlt ein Zahnrad im System. Anderes Beispiel: Feldhamster. Der Feldhamster wird streng geschützt, das verhindert Baugebiete usw.. Das ist wirtschaftlich erst mal doof.   Aber der Feldhamster ist Hauptnahrung vieler Greifvögel. z.B. vom Rotmilan. Aktuell geht der Feldhamster den Bach runter, weil die Landwirte nach der Ernte die Stoppel nicht stehen lassen. Dadurch  schrumpfen auch die Zahlen der Greifvögel, Was zu anderen Jahreszeiten die Wühlmausbestände explodieren lässt. Worüber die Landwirte wieder jammern.
> 
> Der Schutz von seltenen Tieraren ist immer auch Schutz der Lebensgrundlage des Menschen. Auch wenn wir gerade noch keine Ahnung haben, welche Funktion die jeweilige Art im System hat.
> 
> ...



Sehr guter Einwand. Genau diese Komplexität ist es, die wir noch lange nicht verstehen und wo unsere "Logik" nicht greift, da meist nicht weit genug gedacht. Wahrscheinlich unbewusst, da wir so weit und soviele Aspekte garnicht begreifen können.
Wir hatten früher einen Gartenteich mit massenweise Fröschen. Die Nachbarn beschwerten sich über den "Lärm", also fingen wir viele Frösche weg und brachten sie in nahegelegene Biotope (ich weiß das ist verboten). Und plötzlich hatten wir viel mehr Mücken, Wespen und andere Plagegeister. Genau wie die Ringelnatter, kaum noch zu sehen war.
Es muss mehr ganzheitlich gedacht werden und so schafft man es auch vielerlei Interessen unter einen Hut zu bringen.
Es wird doch immer gesagt, wie toll amn es findet in der Natur zu sein, viele behaupten, nur deshalb angeln zu gehen. Warum also nicht auch andere Tier- und Pflanzenarten, die in einem Gewässer vorkommen berücksichtigen?


----------



## Pinocio (4. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und warum nicht das Angelerlebnis verbessern und nur Lebensqualität der Fische?
> 
> Was ist mit Lebensqualität der Angler?
> 
> ...



Ich denke man kann beides bewerkstelligen. Wenn es den Fischen gut geht, geht es dem Angler auch gut. Haben wir ein reichhaltiges Angebot an Nahrung für die Fische, haben wir Angler auch etwas davon.

Fische sind, so denke ich, wichtig für den Menschen. Stellt euch mal vor, es gäbe keine Fische. Fisch enthält lebensnotwendige Nährstoffe (Omega 3, Jod, usw.)
Man kann nicht sagen was ist wichtiger. Es hat alles seine Daseinsberechtigung. 
Das allerschlimmste wäre wohl für einen Angler es gäbe keine Fische mehr, was sollen wir dann angeln?

Langsam entfernen wir uns aber auch weit vom Thema.

Ich sehe es etwas skeptisch, wenn ein See mit all seinen Bewohnern abgelassen wird. Was daran Naturschutz sein soll erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz. 
Diese Schützer sehen es ja überhaupt nicht gerne, Tiere zu jagen, wir sollen lieber alles im Supermarkt kaufen. 
Das man durch das Angeln einen viel besseren Bezug zu Tier und der Natur bekommt, scheinen diese Leute nicht begreifen zu wollen. 
Ich würde es aber dennoch auch sehr begrüßen, wenn auch unter den Anglern nachgedacht wird, ob man jedes Gewässer angelbar machen muss, wobei es reichen würde, Fischfreie Bereiche einzurichten (Flachwasserzonen, begrenzte Bereiche wo Fische nicht rüberkommen, etc.). Möglichkeiten sind da, aber es fehlt wohl an Wille oder aber an Wissen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*



Pinocio schrieb:


> Ich sehe es etwas skeptisch, wenn ein See mit all seinen Bewohnern abgelassen wird. Was daran Naturschutz sein soll erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz.
> Diese Schützer sehen es ja überhaupt nicht gerne, Tiere zu jagen, wir sollen lieber alles im Supermarkt kaufen.
> Das man durch das Angeln einen viel besseren Bezug zu Tier und der Natur bekommt, scheinen diese Leute nicht begreifen zu wollen.


Genau hier sind wir uns komplett einig.


Nur zur Erinnerung:
Die Teiche wurden ja gar nicht fischereilich oder von Anglern genutzt, sie waren bereits geschützt und sich selber überlassen..

Da kann aber die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie natürlich auch nichts abzocken an Förderungen oder Spenden, wenn man einfach das lässt, wie es ist - da müssen "Konzepte" erarbeitet und von irgendwelchen dubiosen Schützervereinen, die dazu dann teure Biologen beschäftigen müssen, irgendwie beaufsichtigt und monitort werden...

Zumal nicht mal in der Nähe da jemals Kammmolche gesehen wurden, da muss man schon viel tun (vielleicht wie bei Kröten, Unken etc., die plötzlich bei Bauprojekten auftauchen, die durch die Gegend karren, obwohl die da nicht genetisch angepasst sind (immer wieder Vorwurf beim Besatz an Angelvereine - Schützer dürfen das aber)

Die Schützervereine, oft genug noch staatlich (mit)finanziert machen genau das, was sie Angelvereinen bei der Bewirtschaftung immer vorwerfen:
Als Menschen in natürlichen Vorgängen rumpfuschen...


Während aber Angler keine große Unterstützung erhalten, werden die spendensammelmnden Schützer gepampert von Staat und haben die Behörden durchseucht (Flasbarth, Baumann als Beispiele), und das fürs aussperren von Menschen aus der Natur...

Während Angelvereine (die ich selber oft genug kritisiere) immer in Gefahr sind, Gemeinnützigkeit zu verlieren, selber alles finanzieren müssen, zig-Millionen ehrenamtlicher Arbeitsstunden leisten und das dafür, dass man Menschen in die Natur bringt, statt aussperrt.

Und diese Schützermafia sperrt Menschen aus der Natur aus, pfuscht selber drin rum (Negativbeispiele gibts da so viele wie bei Angelvereinen) und zockt die Bürger dafür auch noch ab - über Steuermittel und Abgaben wie über Spenden - in meinen Augen gehts kaum noch perverser.........


----------



## arvalis (4. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*



Pinocio schrieb:


> Ich sehe es etwas skeptisch, wenn ein See mit all seinen Bewohnern abgelassen wird. Was daran Naturschutz sein soll erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz.
> Diese Schützer sehen es ja überhaupt nicht gerne, Tiere zu jagen, wir sollen lieber alles im Supermarkt kaufen.
> Das man durch das Angeln einen viel besseren Bezug zu Tier und der Natur bekommt, scheinen diese Leute nicht begreifen zu wollen.
> Ich würde es aber dennoch auch sehr begrüßen, wenn auch unter den Anglern nachgedacht wird, ob man jedes Gewässer angelbar machen muss, wobei es reichen würde, Fischfreie Bereiche einzurichten (Flachwasserzonen, begrenzte Bereiche wo Fische nicht rüberkommen, etc.). Möglichkeiten sind da, aber es fehlt wohl an Wille oder aber an Wissen.



Beim letzten Absatz stimme ich Dir voll zu. 

Den Naturschützer an sich gibt es so nicht. Naturschutz ist ein Oberbegriff für alle Bewegungen die irgendetwas in der Naturschützen wollen. Die sind sich nicht einig.

Die Maßnahme ist eine Aktion aus dem Bereich "Artenschutz" 
Es geht um die Erhaltung der Artenvielfalt. So etwas passiert nicht nur im Regenwald, sondern auch hier. 
Eine andere Facette ist der "Tierschutz" hier geht es um das Wohl der einzelnen Tiere. Artenschutz und Tierschutz geraten vielfach in Konflikt zueinander. 
Seltene Arten sind in seltenen Biotopen zu finden. Abgrabungen gehören dazu. Wenn man also eine Tonabgrabung hat, die das Potenzial hat, einen seltenen Biotop zu bilden und seltene Tierarten zu beherbergen, kann man diese Situation nutzen. In einem Otto-normal Teich kann sich ein solcher Lebensraum nicht bilden. 
Es gibt hier also den Konflikt Tierschutz gegen Artenschutz. 
Je nach Lage der Dinge gilt es also die Entscheidung zu treffen,die Tierart aussterben zu lassen oder einige häufige Tiere über die Klinge springen zu lassen, bzw. durch Abfischung vorher umzusiedeln. Schwierige Entscheidung. Dafür werden meist Gutachten erstellt. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Teiche wurden ja gar nicht fischereilich oder von Anglern genutzt, sie waren bereits geschützt und sich selber überlassen...


Der Artenschutz kämpft nicht gegen Angler, sondern vor allem gegen die Sukzession (das Altern von Lebensräumen, Verbuschung etc.) Das war hier scheinbar der Fall. Auch Angler räumen regelmäßig zugewachsene, überdüngte Seen aus, um die Artenvielfalt zu erhalten. Dabei verrecken auch tausende Libellen- und Käferlarven. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zumal nicht mal in der Nähe da jemals Kammmolche gesehen wurden .


Junge Kammmolche wandern übrigens 1-2 km/Jahr. 

und nun Bemerkungen zu deinem polemischen Teil: 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> da muss man schon viel tun (vielleicht wie bei Kröten, Unken etc., die plötzlich bei Bauprojekten auftauchen, die durch die Gegend karren, obwohl die da nicht genetisch angepasst sind (immer wieder Vorwurf beim Besatz an Angelvereine - Schützer dürfen das aber) .


Genetische Anpassung ist keine Sache von wenigen Kilometern, die genannten Arten werden nicht über zig Kilometer verfrachtet, sondern maximal auf der anderen Seite der Stadt  angesiedelt. Hier gibt es keine genetischen Unterschiede, da die Tiere die Strecke auch Laufen könnten.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Schützervereine, oft genug noch staatlich (mit)finanziert


 Ist Quatsch:  Finanzierung durch Spendengelder und Mitgliedsbeiträge. Die gesamte Arbeit läuft genauso ehrenamtlich wie bei den Angelvereinen. Die Maßnahmen werden vom Staat mit finanziert. Kann Jeder Angelverein auch haben. Muss nur sinnvolle Anträge stellen. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und die Frage ist, was so jemand dann hier in einem Anglerforum sucht...???
> Dafür haben doch NABU, BUND und Konsorten sicher eigene Angebote...



Stimmt ja, Du bist admin und hast die Weisheit für Dich gepachtet.
Halte Dich bitte an deine eigenen Forenregeln, die Du so gerne in deiner Unterschrift zitierst: "Für den einen ist es Angeln nur zur Verwertung, für den anderen ist Angeln ohne gleichzeitig aktiven Naturschutz kein Angeln, der nächste sieht Angeln nur für Vereinsmitglieder etc... Hier im Forum sollen die aber ja alle ihren Platz kriegen zum diskutieren "


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*



arvalis schrieb:


> Ist Quatsch:  Finanzierung durch Spendengelder und Mitgliedsbeiträge. Die gesamte Arbeit läuft genauso ehrenamtlich wie bei den Angelvereinen. Die Maßnahmen werden vom Staat mit finanziert.


Nur als Dir wohl bekanntes Beispiel abseits des NABU, aber für mich die gleiche "Klasse", deutschlandweit nur in NRW solche Vereine:
http://www.biostation-bonn-rheinerft.de/startseite/wir-ueber-uns/foerderer/foerderer

Auch die wollen nur aussperren, kaufen Flächen auf, um Menschen auszusperren, machen "Projekte" zum Menschenaussperren, so wie ich das alles lese...

Ich persönlich nenne sowas Schützermasturbation....


----------



## arvalis (4. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Schön, dass Du das erwähnst,


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

man recherchiert halt rum - immer gerne..
:g:q:g:q


----------



## arvalis (4. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch die wollen nur aussperren, kaufen Flächen auf, um Menschen auszusperren, machen "Projekte" zum Menschenaussperren, so wie ich das alles lese...
> Ich persönlich nenne sowas Schützermasturbation....



Und wie kommst Du darauf? Administrative Eingebung?

Wenn die folgenden Bitte schon als Aussperren ist, nun gut. : 
"Eine dringende Bitte an die Besucher: Bitte halten Sie sich an die offiziellen Wege"

Dann weiß ich erst recht nicht warum Angelvereine um Ihre Gewässer Zäune setzen dürfen. 

Das hier ist was ganz anderes? Ist komplett selbst bezahlt? und von den Anglern aus Lego-Steinen aufgebaut? 

http://www.rhfv.de/index.php?id=53&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=1185&cHash=46b29b07bdc9eb02f6834b22ef40beb6


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Aich wenn das im Rheinischen keine richtigen Angler sind, sondern nur organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer (wie gesagt, seh das ja nicht unkritisch); haben die zwischen 40.000 und 50.000 Mitgliedern, die da auch ehrenamtlich mitmachen mir tausenden Arbeitsstunden etc. -  nur weniger bezahlte  Hauptamtliche wie zum Beispiel die aussperrende Biostation...


Wie viel Mitglieder hat denn die Biostation?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schützermasturbation....



Die Wortwahl lasst nicht vermuten, das du eine Diskussion fördern möchtest, sondern nur polarisieren.

Hier sind ja einige, die sofort anspringen, aber das bringt niemandem was. 

Da ich selbst ja durchaus auch im Artenschutz gearbeitet habe, kann ich versichern, das Artenschutz, Tierschutz und Naturschutz hier gern durcheinander geworfen werden.

Währen Artenschutz und Naturschutz ineinander übergehen, ist der Tierschutz ein ganz anderes Thema und steht dem Artenschutz manchmal entgegen.

Gewässer mit Fischbesatz gibt es mehr als reichlich, selbst die kleinsten Teiche werden meist mit Fischen besetzt. Gewässer ohne Fischbestand können zum Beispiel für den Bestand an Amphibien sehr vorteilhaft sein.

Die Arbeitsstunde brauchst du übrigens nicht anzuführen, denn in diesen Verbänden gibt es ja auch durchaus aktive Mitglieder.


----------



## willmalwassagen (4. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Gewässer ohne Fischbestad gibt es natürlicherweise eigentlich nicht. Ausser die Lebensbedingungen sind so schlecht, aber dann gibts auch keine Amphibien.
Ds Problem sind die selbsternannten Schützer ohne Gesetzesauftrag die alles besser Wissen. Die wollen doch nur Macht ausüben und Menschen aussperren unter dem Deckmantel Gutmensch. Dabei hat sich Greenpeace an die Petroindustrie verkauft. Der BUND an die Windkraft und der Nabi ist auch bestem Wege sich bei der Waserkraft breit zu machen.
Geld verdienen ist das Thema und dann noch Macht. Und eine Horde Freiweillige und Ehrenamliche  als Arbeitstiere für die eigentlich arbeitslosen Biologen in den Führungsgremien die niemand wirklich braucht.
Die haben sich hier ihre eigene Macht und Politik geschaffen und das überaus dreist auf dem Rücken der Bürger und den Freiheiten dieser Bürger.


----------



## gründler (4. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Gewässer ohne Fischbestad gibt es natürlicherweise eigentlich nicht. Ausser die Lebensbedingungen sind so schlecht, aber dann gibts auch keine Amphibien.
> Ds Problem sind die selbsternannten Schützer ohne Gesetzesauftrag die alles besser Wissen. Die wollen doch nur Macht ausüben und Menschen aussperren unter dem Deckmantel Gutmensch. Dabei hat sich Greenpeace an die Petroindustrie verkauft. Der BUND an die Windkraft und der Nabi ist auch bestem Wege sich bei der Waserkraft breit zu machen.
> Geld verdienen ist das Thema und dann noch Macht. Und eine Horde Freiweillige und Ehrenamliche  als Arbeitstiere für die eigentlich arbeitslosen Biologen in den Führungsgremien die niemand wirklich braucht.
> Die haben sich hier ihre eigene Macht und Politik geschaffen und das überaus dreist auf dem Rücken der Bürger und den Freiheiten dieser Bürger.




Du darfst doch hier nicht so direkt die Wahrheit sagen,das ist einigen ein Dorn im Auge......


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Wenn es Gewässer ohne Fisch bestand nicht gibt, dann suche mal nach temporären Gewässern, die sind zumeist ohne Fisch. Zumindest in unseren Breiten.

Oder betrachte mal stark eutrophierte Gewässer, wie zum Beispiel überschwemmte Bereiche eine Weide.

Oder Gewässer, die durch menschlichen Eingriff entstanden sind, Radspuren von großen Baumaschinen, Panzern oder Regenückhaltebecken, Polder....

Schau mal an, was es gar nicht gibt.


----------



## Laichzeit (4. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Kammmolche brauchen keine absolut fischfreien Gewässer.
Ein kleines Stillgewässer mit natürlichem Fischbestand hat auch nur wenig mit einem durchschnittlich bewirtschafteten Weiher gemein.
Ob die Wassermolche gegen Kleinfische wie Bitterling und Schlammpeitzger konkurrieren, oder mit der Angler-Wunschpalette aus Zander, Hecht, Karpfen, Waller und bunter Weißfischsuppe konfrontiert werden, bestimmt über den Einfluss des Fischbestandes.

Am Besten mit Frühjahrs- und Herbstbesatz für kurzfristig ordentlichen Überbestand sorgen, das gefällt den Molchen richtig.

Beim Umgang mit kleinen, stehenden Gewässern haben wir uns in Vergangenheit nicht wirklich mit Blumen geschmückt, daher kommt die Mär, dass jegliches Vorkommen von Fischen ein Vorkommen von seltenen Amphibien ausschließt.
In meiner Region läuft ein großes Seenprojekt, bei dem festgestellt wurde, dass etwa die Hälfte der Seen, Weiher und Teiche keinerlei Unterwasser-Vegetation hatte, überwiegend als Folge von Fischbesatz.
Langfristig schneiden wir damit der Natur und uns selbst ins eigene Fleisch, provozieren sozusagen die "Enteignung" und unsinnige Komplettauslöschung des Fischbestandes.


----------



## willmalwassagen (4. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Und damit sind wir wieder beim Thema 1. Warum bilden die Verbände die Anglervereine nicht besser aus?


----------



## Jose (4. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Und damit sind wir wieder beim Thema 1. Warum bilden die Verbände die Anglervereine nicht besser aus?



warum sollten die? ist arbeit.... 
vereine sollen sich selber klug machen und deshalb auch auf reichlich fundiertes material der verbände zurückgreifen können.
gibts da überhaupt was????
und falls ja, aber eben nicht als einzig seligmachendes vorgekautes. 
die verbände sind so schaixxe wie die vereine es ihnen erlauben, und die sind so schaixxe, wie die mitglieder es ihnen erlauben.

jede reise beginnt mit dem ersten schritt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Und damit sind wir wieder beim Thema 1. Warum bilden die Verbände die Anglervereine nicht besser aus?



Weil das Engagement sich immer nur auf die wenigen erstreckt, die sich zum Gewässerwart ausbilden lassen. Und da ist bei uns Anglern eben der Fisch im Vordergrund.

Für die Molchlarven ist fast jeder Fisch ein Prädator, so ist das Fehlen eines Fischbestandes nachvollziehbar und wirkt sich auch positiv auf andere Amphibien aus.


----------



## daci7 (5. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Zwei Sachen möcht ich noch kommentieren, dann will ich eigentlich nicht mehr dazu schreiben.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eine Welt ohne Naturschutz wäre nicht  besser - aber es gibt ja keinen vernünftigen Naturschutz für Menschen  (denn die Natur hilft sich selber, die braucht keinen Schutz von  Menschen, der Mensch MUSS aber die Grundlagen zur Nutzung der Natur für  die Menschheit schützen, wen er eine Überlebenschance haben will als  Menschheit)..


Was ist das denn für ein wirres Geschwafel? Der Mensch braucht mehr Schutz? ... oder mehr Hilfe dabei die Natur zu nutzen?
Noch mehr? Wenn man mal ohne Scheuklappen durch die Welt geht und nich an jeder Ecke einen ein Stoppschild vermutet, dann muss man feststellen: Der Mensch hat in den letzten paar hundert Jahren alle Zeit und Möglichkeiten der Welt sich diese Untertan zu machen gehabt - und er hat es gemacht. Abgesehen vom heutigen Naturschutz (ca seit den 70ern) - und der ist weit kleiner als mancher hier fürchtet - zielt doch wirklich alles darauf ab die Natur möglichst effizient zu nutzen. Und was ist dabei herausgekommen? Der Mensch hats aber gehörig vor die Wand gefahren. Artensterben, Regenwaldsterben, vermüllte Ozeane, viel zu riesige CO2-Belastung, Atommüll verseuchte Gegenden, Hormon belastete Gewässer, Fischbestände sind im wirklich großen Stil im Arsch und so weiter ... Zu fordern, dass der Mensch noch weiter darin geschützt werden muss die Natur zu nutzen ist allein aus Selbsterhaltungszwecken ein Schuss ins Knie. Der Mensch - in erster Linie die Industrie, aber im Endeffekt wir alle - muss momentan aber so richtig an die Kette gelegt werden, damit noch die klizekleine Grundlage die wir jetz noch haben zu retten ist um folgende Generationen zu ernähren.



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Gewässer ohne Fischbestad gibt es  natürlicherweise eigentlich nicht. Ausser die Lebensbedingungen sind so  schlecht, aber dann gibts auch keine Amphibien.


Das ist, wie schon erwähnt wurde, einfach falsch.


willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Ds Problem sind die selbsternannten Schützer ohne Gesetzesauftrag die alles besser Wissen.


Das ist ebenso falsch, denn der Gesetzesauftrag besteht sogar - siehe EU-Richtlinie.


willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Die  wollen doch nur Macht ausüben und Menschen aussperren unter dem  Deckmantel Gutmensch. Dabei hat sich Greenpeace an die Petroindustrie  verkauft. Der BUND an die Windkraft und der Nabi ist auch bestem Wege  sich bei der Waserkraft breit zu machen.


Das kommt aus deiner eigenen Beobachtung, oder kannst du irgendetwas davon belegen?


willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Geld verdienen ist das Thema und dann noch Macht. Und eine Horde  Freiweillige und Ehrenamliche  als Arbeitstiere für die eigentlich  arbeitslosen Biologen in den Führungsgremien die niemand wirklich  braucht.
> Die haben sich hier ihre eigene Macht und Politik geschaffen und das  überaus dreist auf dem Rücken der Bürger und den Freiheiten dieser  Bürger.


Niemand braucht vor allem Leute die mit wenig bis  keiner Ahnung in irgendwelchen Foren wilde Spekulationen über mögliche  Verschwörungen in die Welt setzen. Falls du zu irgendeinem deiner Punkte  so etwas wie einen Beleg oder eine Quelle hast würde mich das  interessieren.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Die größten Umweltschäden werden durch die Profitgier im industriellen Stil gemacht.
Leider unterwirft sich die Politik den Großindustriellen und sperrt als "Wiedergutmachung" die kleinen Leute aus anstatt die Industrie auszusperren!
Alibihandlung oder trauen se sich nicht an die Großen aus Angst vor der Macht des Geldes hinter den Kulissen?

Für die normalen Leute/Naturnutzer muss man die Natur, die auch ihr Lebensraum und ihre Heimat sind, schützen und ihnen den Zugang ermöglichen statt sie auszusperren!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*



daci7 schrieb:


> Der Mensch - in erster Linie die Industrie, aber im Endeffekt wir alle - muss momentan aber so richtig an die Kette gelegt werden, damit noch die klizekleine Grundlage die wir jetz noch haben zu retten ist um folgende Generationen zu ernähren.



Über solche Statements kann man doch nur lachen. Weißt du überhaupt ansatzweise, was in der heutigen Industrie vor sich geht? Die Industrie krempelt gerade unsere Welt komplett um. Das geht von Industrie 4.0 über Gentechnik, Nutzung regenerativer Energien bis hin zu Nanotechnologie. Und das macht die Industrie, weil diese Technologien von der Bevölkerung weltweit nachgefragt werden.

Kennst du die Prognosen zur Entwicklung des Individual- und Güterverkehr für die kommenden 30 Jahre? Oder die für interkontinentale Geschäftsprozesse? Für die Nutzung von autonomen Robotern und Drohnen für die kommenden 10 Jahre? Ich schon. Wir werden die Welt in 20 Jahren nicht wiedererkennen.

Die Industrie an die Kette legen ... ich lach mich schlapp.


----------



## daci7 (5. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Über solche Statements kann man doch nur lachen. Weißt du überhaupt ansatzweise, was in der heutigen Industrie vor sich geht? Die Industrie krempelt gerade unsere Welt komplett um. Das geht von Industrie 4.0 über Gentechnik, Nutzung regenerativer Energien bis hin zu Nanotechnologie. Und das macht die Industrie, weil diese Technologien von der Bevölkerung weltweit nachgefragt werden.
> 
> Kennst du die Prognosen zur Entwicklung des Individual- und Güterverkehr für die kommenden 30 Jahre? Oder die für interkontinentale Geschäftsprozesse? Für die Nutzung von autonomen Robotern und Drohnen für die kommenden 10 Jahre? Ich schon. Wir werden die Welt in 20 Jahren nicht wiedererkennen.
> 
> Die Industrie an die Kette legen ... ich lach mich schlapp.



Ja, ich denke schon was in "der Industrie" vor sich geht. Ganz im Besonderen in der Gentechnik - immerhin forsche ich da selbst - aber ebenfalls in der Nanotechnologie und rudimentär in der Robotik. 
Ich weiß wirklich nicht wie das meinem Statement - nähmlich das es reguliert werden muss - widersprechen sollte, aber eventuell kannst du mich da ja aufklären.
Warum fändest du es denn besser dort weniger zu regulieren?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*



daci7 schrieb:


> Warum fändest du es denn besser dort weniger zu regulieren?



Vergleiche einfach den Entwicklungsstand hinsichtlich dieser Technologien in Deutschland und den USA.

Welchen Mehrwert hat diese Regulierung für Deutschland bisher gebracht? Welche Mehrwert hat diese Regulierung der Bevölkerung in Deutschland gebracht?

In Deutschland regieren die Angsthasen: Datensammeln böse, Gentechnik böse, Industrie 4.0 böse, Naturschutzgebiete und Aussperren von Menschen gut (nur als Beispiel).

Ich habe vor schon vor Jahren damit begonnen, meine Projekte (bin bei Siemens) mit dem Umsetzungsschwerpunkt in die USA zu verlegen. Hab ein US-Arbeitsvisum und bin diesbezüglich recht flexibel. Deutschland rennt aktuellen Technologien hinterher. Die besseren Leute (witzigerweise oft Deutsche) finde ich meist in den USA.

Und um beim Thema Angeln zu bleiben: Vergleiche mal die Regularien dort mit den unseren. Das ist ein Spiegelbild der Gesellschaft.


----------



## daci7 (5. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Naja - du vergleichst hier gerade Äpfel mit Birnen. Die Bevölkerungsdichte in D ist etwa 7-8 mal größer als die in den USA. Die Suppe die die sich da grade einbrocken werden die noch bitter auslöffeln müssen, es dauert nur ein wenig länger bis das Fass überläuft. Aber jeder der sich ein wenig mit Biologie und Ökologie bschäftigt muss schon beide Hände vor die Augen halten um das auch nur ansatzweise OK zu finden.
Und um mal dein Argument zu benutzten -  welchen *Mehrwert für die Bevölkerung* hat denn diese lasche Regulierung in den USA gehabt? 
Das Deutschland in vielen aktuellen Technologien hinterherhinkt stimmt leider (dafür führen wir übrigens in anderen), aber wenn diese Technologien eben auf Kosten solch laxer Bestimmungen entstehen, dann ist das eben so.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> In Deutschland regieren die Angsthasen
> 
> Deutschland rennt aktuellen Technologien hinterher...





daci7 schrieb:


> Das Deutschland in vielen aktuellen Technologien hinterherhinkt stimmt leider (dafür führen wir übrigens in anderen)



Dazu aktuell ein witziger Text:


http://www.deutscherarbeitgeberverband.de/aktuelles/2016/2016_10_31_dav_aktuelles_schrammen.html


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*



daci7 schrieb:


> Und um mal dein Argument zu benutzten -  welchen *Mehrwert für die Bevölkerung* hat denn diese lasche Regulierung in den USA gehabt?



Nehmen wir das Beispiel des laschen Datenschutzes:
Alle führenden Firmen aus den Bereichen Data Analytics, Social Networks, Cloud Computing etc. sind in den USA angesiedelt. Diese haben dort hunderttausende Arbeitsplätze geschaffen und enormes Know How konzentriert. 

Nehmen wir das Beispiel Gentechnik:
Ich stehe persönlich dem Einsatz von Gentechnik in der Nahrungsmittelindustrie negativ gegenüber, trotzdem muss man anerkennen, dass auch hier die USA hinsichtlich Effizienzsteigerung in der Nahrungsmittelproduktion und Kostensenkung führend sind. Ob das mittelfristig eine Erfolgsstory wird oder in eine Sackgasse führt, bleibt abzuwarten. Potential für die Landwirte hat die Technologie alle mal.

Mal nebenbei: Bayer hat Monsanto sicher nicht übernommen, weil sie deren Geschäftsmodell Scheizze finden. #h


----------



## daci7 (5. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Naja, erstmal haben besonders die großen IT Riesen weit weniger Arbeitsplätze geschaffen als immer behauptet wird und zweitens ist das doch kein objektives Kriterium...
Mal überspitzt gesagt, wenn ich mehr Arbeitsplätze schaffen würde indem ich wieder mehr Atomwaffen bauen würde, würd sich doch auch Niemand der nur ein wenig Verstand hat freuen ...

Klar ist, aus ökonomischer Sicht ein lascherer Umgang mit Umwelt-, Verbraucherschutz- oder Datenschutzauflagen vorteilhaft - das macht es aber in keiner Weise moralisch/ethisch besser.
|wavey:


----------



## arvalis (6. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Interessant, dass die Wirtschaft der USA hier als Erfolgstory präsentiert wird. Wenn man z.B. die offiziellen Zahlen Zahlen der Arbeitslosigkeit hinsichtlich der Dunkelziffern und Teilzeitbeschschäftigten unter der Lebenshaltungsgrenze korrigiert, liegt man seit Jahren bei der USA bei 10-15%. Bei uns sind es bei gleicher Korrektur ca. 7-8%.

Der unreflektierte Fortschritt ist wirtschaftlich schon ein toller Erfolg für die Gesellschaft der USA.


----------



## willmalwassagen (6. November 2016)

*AW: NABU: Kammmolch wichtiger als Hecht*

Was ich hier schon immer mal sagen wollte, ich habe eine Mitchel Angelrolle von 1982, direkt in Frankreich gekauft. 3 Kugellager, gefräste Schnecke................... Passend zum Molch


----------

